# 하게체



## Green3apple

Do i as a foreigner need to learn the way of 하소서체 or 하게체 speaking? or just grammatically know is enough? or maybe not need anymore nowadays?
I mean, do Koreans use that also in everyday life speech?
Which standard limit we need to take?


----------



## Superhero1

I think you don't need to study 하소서체 and 하게체 in speaking. But if you really want to understand historical drama or novel, you should study 하소서체 and 하게체.


----------



## kenjoluma

-하게(나) is surprisingly often used by old people speaking to young adults.
-하소서, more respectfully 하옵소서, is quite often heard in the Korean churches. I'm dying to make some joke about it, but gotta hold it back for respect.


----------



## Green3apple

kenjoluma said:


> -하게(나) is surprisingly often used by old people speaking to young adults.
> -하소서, more respectfully 하옵소서, is quite often heard in the Korean churches. I'm dying to make some joke about it, but gotta hold it back for respect.



and the one newspaper use in their journalism officially is...?


----------



## kenjoluma

> and the one newspaper use in their journalism officially is...?



.... neither. Both are not used very often in spoken language, and in written language like modern journalism, it's almost impossible to find it, just like Superhero1 said.


----------

